# Looking for a freight forwarder



## Chenc10 (7 mo ago)

I have moved to Thailand from USA. Looking for an inexpensive freight forwarder to move my personal household goods from Sacramento,, CA. They are packaged and ready to load on the container. I will need a 20 foot container ship directly to my house in HuaHin. Please help with with advice and information. Thanks in advance, Chris


----------



## Chenc10 (7 mo ago)

Found a few, this one seems the cheapest. Cost is $3000-$4000 from USA to Thailand on a 20 foot container.

SKS Distribution & Logistics
52 Amsterdam Street
Newark NJ 07105
T: (213) 784 1794


----------



## Chenc10 (7 mo ago)

Chenc10 said:


> Found a few, this one seems the cheapest. Cost is $3000-$4000 from USA to Thailand on a 20 foot container. SKS Distribution & Logistics 52 Amsterdam Street Newark NJ 07105 T: (213) 784 1794


 Don't use him, my cargo never got to Thailand.


----------



## AndyW23 (2 mo ago)

I know a cheap and reliable company that ships from the USA to the globe. Their name is www.forwardme.com . I've used them many times while in Singapore and it's always worked for me, whether the products sold only in the US or when I want to get my own stuff. I don't know if it will work for you, but maybe you can use them to send your small items.


----------

